# Fish That Eat Hair Algae



## newplantguy (Nov 6, 2002)

Hi Everybody,

I have a 25g planted tank with a minor hair algae problem. I can mostly keep it under control with weekly maintenance (mainly using a tooth brush) but it likes to attach itself to my plants and I can never get rid of all of it.

Does anybody know of a fish that truly likes to eat hair algae? I have an SAE and he will nibble at it once and a while but he doesn’t really "eat" it.

The tank is peaceful with mainly tetras, rasboras and a fancy guppy. Any help would be much appreciated!

Thanks, Ryan


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

I heard Florida Flag Fish love the stuff, but I don't have any.... Flag Fish or Hair algae. :lol: 

Marcel


----------



## Guttboy (Jul 19, 2003)

I have a pair of Florida Flag fish....there is NO MORE hair algae in my tank along the leaves and such...their is a bit of green thread algae for lack of a better term on some low rocks but other than that their is no hair algae to speak of. My Flag fish are very nice and they fixed my problem in about a week and a half for this 100 gallon.

Mike


----------



## aquatic-store.com (May 24, 2003)

Black mollies will as well

Yep

Reeally


----------



## Guttboy (Jul 19, 2003)

Rosy or Rosey barbs I have heard to wonders with hair algae.

Mike


----------



## newplantguy (Nov 6, 2002)

Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## newplantguy (Nov 6, 2002)

Has anybody ordered FFF's onilne? Is Florida drift wood a good place to get them? I just talked to my specialty LFS and was told that they are pretty much impossible to come by in my area.

Also, are these fish ok to be by themselves? Are they peaceful?

Thanks! Ryan


----------



## digger (Feb 18, 2003)

Flordia Flag Fish is more of a brand name for what are more properly called American-Flag Fish. This is due to there coloration vaguely resembling the American flag. The scientific name is Jordanella floridae.


----------



## Guttboy (Jul 19, 2003)

Ryan,

I have two of them a male and female and they are VERY peaceful and fun to watch as they cruise around the tank at all levels. I keep neons, whitecloud mt minnows, german blue rams, SAE and snails...lol. They dont bother any of the other fish. I like them alot.

Mike


----------

